# Chevre question



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to make some Chevre. The friends I get goat's milk from sell raw goat's milk. My recipe for Chevre calls for pasturized goat's milk. Can I use the raw goat's milk? thank you!


----------



## Dacaree (Jan 31, 2009)

I use the raw. I just heat it to 80 degrees and then follow directions!! It taste great.


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't tried it yet, but was advised by someone who does it regularly that she just brings it in right after milking, strains, & starts the cheese. It's the right temp fresh from the goat.

Tom


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

We are using raw milk to make ours. I have tried it right from milking and heating it up from frozen both work fine. Now I will say it was too hot out of the goat so I had to cool it a little before I put my culture in. I put my culture in when the temp is around 86-87 degrees.


----------



## modeuk (Apr 7, 2013)

If freezing chevre do you salt it before or after defrosting?


----------



## Goat Town (Nov 20, 2010)

Salt it after thawing. Salt will draw out moisture and cause ice.


----------

